# Spysweeper uninstallation



## seo (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm sorry, if I repeated this thread. Actually I've posted the thread but can't see it. so thought why not repeat the thread regarding a problem in uninstallation on spy sweeper. 

The message I get is ...

Error: Messages File "c\programfiles\webroot\webrootsecurity\unins000.msg" is missing. Please correct the problem or obtain a new copy of the program"


How should I uninstall this program. Any help please!


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

The usual advice in these situations is to reinstall the program, (assuming you have it on CD or still have the .exe file if it was downloaded). If a reinstall is successful it should, hopefully, replace the missing file and allow you to uninstall in the normal way.

If that isn't possible you could try Revo Uninstaller; http://www.revouninstaller.com/ If you do try it, be sure to read all the instructions carefully. This program does make changes to the Registry so you need to be aware of what it's doing. I have only ever used it on its 'safest' setting.


----------



## seo (Dec 22, 2006)

I've even tried re-installing the program. No use....the same sort of message pops up on the screen.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

No luck with Revo, or did it seem too scary to use?


----------



## seo (Dec 22, 2006)

Revo didn't even show the spysweeper. The problem is that I couldn't find this software in Add/Remove programs. Revo simply shows the programs that are in Add/Remove programs section.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Try this http://resnet.bridgew.edu/sophostrouble.htm#webroot

Follow the directions under "Remove Webroot".


----------



## seo (Dec 22, 2006)

I tried it too .....

This is the log file:

11/08/08 11:33:42 -----------------------------------------------------
11/08/08 11:33:42 Log Started...
11/08/08 11:33:42 -----------------------------------------------------
11/08/08 11:33:42 
11/08/08 11:33:42 (TConsumerSpySweeper) Application [Consumer Spy Sweeper NOT INSTALLED]
11/08/08 11:33:42 Error: Folder does not exist: C:\WINDOWS\Temp\qacnv.qbf\
11/08/08 11:33:42 Searching in: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Installer\Features
11/08/08 11:33:42 Searching in: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Installer\UpgradeCodes
11/08/08 11:33:42 Searching in: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Features
11/08/08 11:33:42 Searching in: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\UpgradeCodes
11/08/08 11:33:42 Searching in: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UpgradeCodes
11/08/08 11:33:42 Searching in: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components
11/08/08 11:33:42 Searching in: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-21-1993962763-1004336348-682003330-500\Components
11/08/08 11:33:42 Searching in: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall
11/08/08 11:33:42 Searching in: HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Installer\Products
11/08/08 11:33:42 Searching in: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Installer\Products
11/08/08 11:33:42 Searching in: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Products
11/08/08 11:33:42 Searching in: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-21-1993962763-1004336348-682003330-500\Products
11/08/08 11:33:49 Remove: Deleted registry value: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Webroot\Enterprise\CommAgent\[fp]
11/08/08 11:33:49 Remove: Deleted registry value: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Webroot\Enterprise\CommAgent\[guid]
11/08/08 11:33:49 Remove: Deleted registry value: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Webroot\Enterprise\CommAgent\[pi]
11/08/08 11:33:49 Remove: Deleted registry value: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Webroot\Enterprise\CommAgent\[su]
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed directory: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Temp\
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed directory: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\AvUpdates\
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed directory: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Backup\Startup\
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed directory: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Backup\
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed file: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Data\alerts.dat
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed file: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Data\image01.gif
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed file: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Data\image02.gif
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed file: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Data\image03.gif
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed file: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Data\image04.gif
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed file: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Data\image05.gif
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed file: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Data\spynews.htm
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed file: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Data\svralts.dat
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed directory: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Data\
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed file: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Logs\020101000157.ses
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed file: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Logs\020101000203.ses
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed file: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Logs\020101000232.ses
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed file: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Logs\020101000235.ses
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed file: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Logs\081104132549.ses
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed file: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Logs\081106071918.ses
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed file: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Logs\081106102407.ses
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed file: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Logs\081106110549.ses
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed file: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Logs\081106112647.ses
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed file: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Logs\081106134514.ses
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed file: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Logs\081106155124.ses
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed file: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Logs\081106182631.ses
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed file: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Logs\081106215140.ses
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed file: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Logs\081106220230.ses
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed file: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Logs\081106222932.ses
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed file: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Logs\081107090412.ses
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed file: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Logs\081107112811.ses
11/08/08 11:33:49 Removed file: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Logs\081107141337.ses
11/08/08 11:33:49 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Logs\081108065135.ses]
11/08/08 11:33:49 ERROR: SafeDelTree: Dir remove failed: C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Logs
11/08/08 11:33:49 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\install.dat]
11/08/08 11:33:49 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Logs\SS_Update.log]
11/08/08 11:33:49 ERROR: SafeDelTree: Dir remove failed: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Logs
11/08/08 11:33:49 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Plugins.cfg]
11/08/08 11:33:49 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Plugins.mst]
11/08/08 11:33:49 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Reports\ml-01012002000128.xml]
11/08/08 11:33:49 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Reports\ml-01012002000130.xml]
11/08/08 11:33:49 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Reports\ml-01012002000149.xml]
11/08/08 11:33:50 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Reports\ml-01012002000154.xml]
11/08/08 11:33:50 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Reports\ml-11042008132144.xml]
11/08/08 11:33:50 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Reports\ml-11042008132516.xml]
11/08/08 11:33:50 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Reports\ml-11042008225956.xml]
11/08/08 11:33:50 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Reports\ml-11052008141833.xml]
11/08/08 11:33:50 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Reports\ml-11062008071832.xml]
11/08/08 11:33:50 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Reports\ml-11062008102349.xml]
11/08/08 11:33:50 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Reports\ml-11062008110542.xml]
11/08/08 11:33:50 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Reports\ml-11062008112659.xml]
11/08/08 11:33:50 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Reports\ml-11062008134444.xml]
11/08/08 11:33:50 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Reports\ml-11062008155059.xml]
11/08/08 11:33:50 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Reports\ml-11062008182548.xml]
11/08/08 11:33:50 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Reports\ml-11062008215156.xml]
11/08/08 11:33:50 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Reports\ml-11062008220246.xml]
11/08/08 11:33:50 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Reports\ml-11062008222843.xml]
11/08/08 11:33:50 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Reports\ml-11072008090423.xml]
11/08/08 11:33:50 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Reports\ml-11072008112640.xml]
11/08/08 11:33:50 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Reports\ml-11072008141153.xml]
11/08/08 11:33:50 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Reports\ml-11082008065143.xml]
11/08/08 11:33:50 ERROR: SafeDelTree: Dir remove failed: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\Reports
11/08/08 11:33:50 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.chm]
11/08/08 11:33:50 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\TechBench.chm]
11/08/08 11:33:50 ERROR: SafeDelTree: File remove failed: (32) [C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WebrootSecurity.chm]
11/08/08 11:33:50 Removed Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Webroot\Enterprise\Spy Sweeper
11/08/08 11:33:50 Removed Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Webroot\Enterprise\CommAgent
11/08/08 11:33:50 Removed Registry Key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Webroot\Enterprise


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

seo said:


> Revo didn't even show the spysweeper. The problem is that I couldn't find this software in Add/Remove programs. Revo simply shows the programs that are in Add/Remove programs section.


Does Webroot Spysweeper show up in Add/Remove programs or not?


----------



## seo (Dec 22, 2006)

No, it is not shown in Add/Remove programs.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

OK, then I would say that the program is successfully uninstalled. If there are any leftover folders or files you can delete them.


----------



## seo (Dec 22, 2006)

No .....Even now I see the same message:

Error: Messages File "c\programfiles\webroot\webrootsecurity\unins000.msg" is missing. Please correct the problem or obtain a new copy of the program"


The software spy sweeper is still there.....


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

When does that message come up, are you running something or does it just come up at random?


----------



## seo (Dec 22, 2006)

As I said, I've KIS 2009, so I don't need spy sweeper anymore. So when I try to uninstall it, I get that message.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

If Spysweeper isn't in Add/Remove programs, how are you trying to uninstall it?


----------



## seo (Dec 22, 2006)

Hello stantley! I can see that option in Start -> Programs -> Webroot -> Spy Sweeper -> Uninstall.

When I try to uninstall, the message is shown.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

When a program is uninstalled it sometimes leaves stuff behind, in this case it's the shortcuts to the programs.

Go to Start > All Programs, right-click on the Webroot folder and delete it. You might get a message that basically says "Are you sure?", say yes to that.


----------

